# Prat Basses 24 string 8x3 for C3



## ixlramp (Jan 17, 2014)

Unfinished, see NAMM. C3 is the other half of Circle K Strings / Kalium strings.
The bridge has 24 saddles ...






https://www.facebook.com/pratbasses


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh, Prat. You so crazy.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 18, 2014)

Is it just me, or does the order of string sizes in the bridge not match the order on the headstock?


----------



## abandonist (Jan 18, 2014)

This is dumb.


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 18, 2014)

I think this is cool. I've always liked the concept of 12-string basses. Does anyone know what the tuning is going to be?



celticelk said:


> Is it just me, or does the order of string sizes in the bridge not match the order on the headstock?



Thats what I was thinking. It looked a little off.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice!

The bridge/hs looks good to me? One bass tuner and two guitar tuners. Bridge appears to be laid out for octaves 1-3-2


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sneaky NAMM pics. Whats this in the background






Dat headstick


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 24, 2014)

That headstock


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 24, 2014)

^ headstick wasn't a typo


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 24, 2014)

Best Bass Gear did an interview with Oscar Prat.

Interview with bass builder Oscar Prat | eBass


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 25, 2014)

I read this currently has triple-octave courses for the lower courses, looking closer that seems to be so, an option due to the 24 individual saddles.
No sign yet of the Kalium Guitar Works' RIM 60" scale upright, perhaps it wasn't ready in time for NAMM


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 25, 2014)

are there any videos of anyone playing this thing?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 25, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> ^ headstick wasn't a typo



Totally missed that


----------



## Kaickul (Jan 30, 2014)

it looks like a weapon from the medieval times. these look great.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Jan 30, 2014)

My god that headstock looks 2 feet long!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 30, 2014)

I shudder to think how much restringing that would cost someone who is not a Kalium owner


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 30, 2014)

one of those pics was taken by me, and my video is in this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/261241-24-string-prat-bass.html


----------



## russtolium (Jan 30, 2014)

If only there were a way to cram enough bridge tuners on one of these it would be the best case for a headless bass I've ever seen....


----------



## DJTanZen (Jan 30, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> are there any videos of anyone playing this thing?


yeah

but he doesn't play around with the lower strings to much
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6ZcF7vSKQo


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 30, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Sneaky NAMM pics. Whats this in the background



Hey....this looks familiar....

Oh wait I did take this hahah I love this bass and C3. The dude is crazy and hilarious


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's a pic I snapped of that 9 string bass, while Sarah Longfield was at the booth playing it:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 31, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> I shudder to think how much restringing that would cost someone who is not a Kalium owner



Right? Every time I go to restring my 6er I question whether or not I still want to play 6 strings...


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

^I hadn't even thought about that. It would definitely put a hurting on the wallet. Plus, I would hate to have to set one of these babies up.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 3, 2014)

So this bass is strung with the fundamental and two octaves, as opposed to the fundamental and two unison strings in the same octave. Any particular reason? I've never played either, but I'm going to use the anonymity of the internet to pretend like I have. Oh wait, no, not today.  But seriously, I've read that the two unison strings is what gives these triple course strings the fullness that people week with them, and that the 3 octaves just gives a thin sound. Is that not the case?


----------

